# Does your country have waterbridges? Water over Water



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Here are some notable ones in Europe.

*Canal Bridge Magdeburg, Germany* 
918m long, half a billion euro's... built in 2003

































Here's a similar idea in the U.K. However, it also has a lift at the other end to drop or raise the boats to the next level:
*The Falkirk Wheel*









































Various older ones in the U.K.


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

2003???

I didn't think they still used canals for anything but leisure anymore!


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

^ In Belgian there are a couple of similar ship elevators, three old small ones and a huge new one. In addition, there's also a "ship funicular", where ships are transported in some sort of huge train wagon on an incline.




























If I'm not mistaken there's also such a ships elevator in Germany.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

cool, keep posting!


----------



## IshikawajimaHarima (Aug 3, 2005)

All infrastructures in the UK are crap and covered with dust. That German bridge is so good.


----------



## Drunkill (Jul 31, 2004)

More of the german bridge!

That boat lift in britan is quite awesome. Viaducts are cool.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

IshikawajimaHarima said:


> All infrastructures in the UK are crap and covered with dust. That German bridge is so good.


:lol: This guy is so fücked up. Hey, IshikawajimaHarima, do people laugh at you in your face, or do they just snigge.r behind your back?


----------



## IshikawajimaHarima (Aug 3, 2005)

Justme said:


> :lol: This guy is so fücked up. Hey, IshikawajimaHarima, do people laugh at you in your face, or do they just snigge.r behind your back?


Kneel down and beg your life while I tie your hands behind the back and piss in your asshole in the sm club.


----------



## Nodder (Mar 6, 2005)

Schiffshebewerk Niederfinow:

















Schiffshebewerk Lüneburg:

















Schiffshebewerk Arzwiler:


















Wasserstraßenkreuz Minden:

















Kanalbrücke Magdeburg:


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

@Nodder, great photo's, thanks for the post.

@IshikawajimaHarima, the world simply laughs at you, surely you must be used to it by now. :lol:


----------



## HowardL (Jan 16, 2004)

This is one of the coolest things I have ever seen:


----------



## Scruffy88 (Oct 6, 2005)

^- thats awesome. i cant believe ive never heard of this thing before.


----------



## malek (Nov 16, 2004)

*scratches head*

i don't get it


----------



## ttownfeen (Nov 30, 2004)

These are too awesome. I want to ride in a water elevator!


----------



## TooFar (Apr 6, 2004)

malek said:


> *scratches head*
> 
> i don't get it


The end is like a giant wheel with long buckets. The boat floats in at the top, the wheel turns 180 degrees and the boat floats out the bottom. Very cool!


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Cloudship said:


> 2003???
> 
> I didn't think they still used canals for anything but leisure anymore!


You are wrong. It is still cheaper to transport several bulk goods by ship than by train or truck, even if it needs longer to reach the destination. The Elbe and Rhine are important waterways in Germany for example. The Rhine for example connects Europe's biggest seaport (Rotterdam) with Europe's biggest riverport (Duisburg). The Elbe connects Europe's third-biggest seaport (Hamburg) with cities like Magdeburg, Dresden and Prague (via the Vltava). And other big cities in Germany are not interlinked by natural waterways, so they need canals.

The Falkirk Wheel is just so amazing.


----------



## yako (Oct 27, 2005)

Håveruds akvedukt, Dalsland, Sweden (built in the 1860s). Additionally, a railway bridge and a road bridge cross the rapids at this point.


----------



## UMD (May 28, 2005)

There is a water bridge somewhere in Central Java, Indonesia....it was built by the Dutch if I am not mistaken.


----------



## TipNTop (Sep 19, 2002)

Water on water? There are'nt so much in France, but I think this is the oldest one :


----------



## ttownfeen (Nov 30, 2004)

But are the aqueducts big enough to transport ships? I thought they were just the Roman version of a water pipe.


----------



## jchernin (Jul 21, 2005)

fascinating!


----------



## cinosanap (Aug 10, 2004)

Some more of the Falkirk Wheel.


----------



## Ebek21 (Jun 13, 2007)

it is very unique.. but when they want to link two waterways, why don't they make a canal ? I thinks it is cheaper by cost unless they want to make it a tourist attraction..


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Ebek21 said:


> it is very unique.. but when they want to link two waterways, why don't they make a canal ? I thinks it is cheaper by cost unless they want to make it a tourist attraction..


Because there is significant height difference between the 2 canals(Falkirk wheel),or they dont want them to be linked(like near Magdeburg)


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Ebek21 said:


> it is very unique.. but when they want to link two waterways, why don't they make a canal ? I thinks it is cheaper by cost unless they want to make it a tourist attraction..


As RawLee said. Sometimes the Canal may cross a river that is not a shipping lane, so they would not want to connect them together. Water in shipping canals has to be carefully regulated.


----------

